# Hair Heat Protectant help?!



## gamergirlxo (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

   I have a heat protectant spray but it makes my hair look really greesy. A while ago, I was watching some beauty gurus straighten their hair and they said they diluted some conditioner with water and it made a great heat protectant spray. But I can't find the videos again and I don't know how much conditioner and how much water to use. Does anybody know? 

Thank you! 

Amanda


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 11, 2011)

What heat protection spray are you currently using? The vast majority of heat protection spray are mixtures of silicone products which is why some YouTube gurus recommend using a dilution of conditioner as most conditioners have silicone in the ingredients. Just keep in mind that most Youtube gurus are not professionally trained or licensed so take their advice with a grain of salt. I don't recommend conditioner as a heat protection spray and the only reason why is because it can weigh your hair down and even burn when using a flat or curling iron as some of the ingredients in conditioner are not meant to be used with heat.

So again, what heat protection spray are you using? There are so many inexpensive ones on the market. What I also recommend is when flat ironing or curling your hair to make sure your hair is dry and not damp. Turn the heat down, if your iron does not have heat adjustment settings then it's time for a new iron. If you see smoke coming from your hair then you need to realize you're burning your hair. (My eldest did that a lot until I watched her one day flat ironing her hair. No wonder why her hair was always dry looking.)

IF you still want to go the route of making one from conditioner then try 1 tablespoon conditioner to 4 oz of water. Mix well in a spray bottle.


----------



## gamergirlxo (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for the advice! I have a chi straightener but I always had it on a higher setting (not the highest) but still very high and when I started using the chi I absolutely loved it and I use a sort of creme textured protectant. But I recently bought the pantene heat protectant for medium to think hair. (I have thin hair so no wonder it made it appear greasy and gross.) I have really great conditioners but since I started using that protectant my ends have been horrible. I'm going to deep condition my hair tonight. I wanted to straighten my hair tomorow because I'm seeing my boyfriend for the first time in a while. I was thinking i could try what you suggested with the water and conditioner but purchase a heat protectant asap. Do you think that the 1tbl spoon of conditioner and 4 oz of water would contain too much conditioner or too little for my thin hair? Thank you so much for all of your help!


----------



## jazzmullen (Nov 11, 2011)

I didnt know you could make that at home? Regular hair conditioner diluted with water can be a heat protectant. Nice... I will be careful about using heat on wet hair too


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 11, 2011)

1 tbsp to 4 oz of water should be fine for any hair type. You can adjust the amount of conditioner up or down to your own liking. Like I wrote before just don't over heat your hair. Think of your hair like silk, you wouldn't iron silk on the highest iron setting would you? If your hair is thinner then you definitely don't need a high heat.


----------



## gamergirlxo (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you soooo much! I had a 8 ounce hair spray bottle sitting around so I washed it out with water. Then put in 2 tbl of my BIOTERA ultra moisturizing conditioner and 8 ounces of water, and it worked wonders! Thank you so much! my hair looks great today and the home made heat protectant actually works! I sprayed it on my hand, waited for it to dry then turned my hair dryer on and blowed it on my hand for ten seconds and my hand still felt cold! It works better than my old heat protectant. I'll still buy one but this worked amazingly for today. Thank you so much Zadidoll!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 12, 2011)

You're welcome. Glad it worked out for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Firefox7275 (Nov 13, 2011)

It's no secret that I am not a fan of sulphate shampoos or silicone heavy conditioners and styling products, but IMO you are safer using a proper heat protection product not a home made one - I really don't see how a conditioner can contain sufficient silicones to protect your hair as blow dryer temperatures are nothing like the direct heat of a flat iron. Also there is water in the mixture: you should NEVER flat iron damp hair  as the steam completely destroys hair from the inside out. I would like to suggest a different approach - why not use a nourishing oil-based leave in conditioner (Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition gets rave reviews) then layer your silicone protection product over the top? Do bear in mind that no deep conditioner can repair damage, nor can they penetrate the hair if you have silicone build up - have you tried clarifying?

An eminent dermatologist's advice on flat ironing

http://www.hairfree.bz/Article.pdf

Microscopy images of damaged hair

http://www.pgbeautygroomingscience.com/hair-damage.html


----------



## AmoniB (Nov 14, 2011)

enter my giveaway for a new and free one *edited by mod* by american culture

also sometimes i use my chi but it gets too hard for me.. try reading labels though or make your own


----------



## jazzmullen (Nov 17, 2011)

Now I will really try it and see.


----------



## TheOomphGirl (Nov 19, 2011)

This isn't a spray, but my favorite heat protector is Redken's Blow Dry Lotion.


----------



## addiemartin (Nov 24, 2011)

This spray also protects hair from UV rays which means it's less likely to dry out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





BioSilk Spray Spritz Firm Hold

mod note: deleted link, added image and name of product


----------

